# Week 4 out of 6 update (updated)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi all

We are still alive - sitting in Gronigen in a pub with a very good wifi link backing up our photos 

If anyone is interested, diary updates are here:-

http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/trip01week1.php

Photos are all on there (use photos menu) - being managed by (free) Google Picasa including geo tags so you can see where they are taken. More for our benefit as we'll forget - but may be of interest to someone.

So far - so good - still on budget and still having fun!

4 weeks to go!

R&M


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ryan & Mel

Of course we're interested! Glad to see that you're enjoying yourselves, and that your dream is coming true  

P.S. Like the style of the blog / diary.

Gerald


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers Gerald.
All going well - best decision ever was to not bring the satellite TV - so we've not had news at all. Foolishly we looked on the web once and realised how much money we've lost over the last month - so glad to be away!!! We've promised not to look at any news website at all and just see what banks remain when we return. So much for forward planning and massively forward loading pension pots.:'(
Could be worse - could still be at work :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glad things are going well for you both and you're enjoying it. Looking forward to part 3.

You made the right decision to do without TV etc. The news is all gloom and doom and woe and, since I can't do a thing about it, I'm opting out too.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Update*

Hi

I love reading blogs and updates and stuff. Reminds me what I am missing!

Enjoy the rest of your trip

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Well done you two! Just spent nearly an hour browsing your "Blog". Great stuff. Good Luck with the continuation of your Dreams


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers - week 3 update just uploaded.

Can you believe I have had to pay for internet access for the first time ever! Germans appear to be cleverer locking their systems down!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Week 4 blog/diary/pics uploaded

http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/trip01week4.php

At over 150 view of week 3 - hopefully someone is


----------

